# Do Clark's anemone fish need to be kept in pairs/groups?



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi. I love those little guys, and I know clownfish are supposed to be kept in groups. Wondering if it was the same for Clark's anemone fish (aka Clarkiis fish).

Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, they're like the rest


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

They are pretty expensive! I was hopeing I could keep 1 alone.

Can I have a pair of Clarkiis and a pair of common clowns (don't know what kind yet)?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Possibly, but it definitely depends on the type of clown and the fish themselves... I wouldn't risk it...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok. Personally, I like Clarkiis more, but clownfish are more of a show fish, I guess (plus they are alot cheaper!).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't mix clowns in the same tank. They're cichlids, basically, and very territorial.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess I pick common clowns.


----------

